# Is a HD tv as good as a monitor for editing Photographs?



## jaomul (May 17, 2012)

Or is it to unpredictable?


----------



## KmH (May 17, 2012)

You don't mention what type of HD TV.

Is a HD tv as good as a monitor for editing Photographs? - Bing

You might want to read through some of those links.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 17, 2012)

You could use it but it wouldnt be as good as a monitor for a slew of reasons.


----------



## Garbz (May 18, 2012)

I feel like reporting your post Keith simply for using Bing search 

TVs are designed to WOW people with movies. Yes many of them are IPS displays. But most have processing geared not towards perfect reproduction of digital data but rather crap like Super Fluid Motion, Dynamic Contrast Adjustment, Super Duper Sharpening O-matic, and whatever the heck some idiot with a marketing degree can think of next. 

Not to mention that TV standards are a total cluster****. Is your TV going to accept a 0-255 input or a 16-239 input? What's the default calibration set to, most likely super saturated? 

Basically, no it's a bad idea.


----------



## gummibear (May 18, 2012)

Ehh I've tried it. It doesn't work good. It's hard to get calibrated too


----------



## jaomul (May 18, 2012)

thanks to those who gave some useful info


----------



## KmH (May 18, 2012)

I glad you found the multitude of links I provided you useful.


----------



## jaomul (May 18, 2012)

KmH said:


> I glad you found the multitude of links I provided you useful.


Keith there is no denying your knowledge on this forum, and when you decide to be helpful your advise is good. I can do a google search but being part of a forum means if I ask a question I can maybe get user info as opposed to review/graph lab based reviews that are sometimes hard to decipher. If you truly thought you were being helpful, well thanks. I think you will find that most people who post here can use a search engine


----------



## Destin (May 18, 2012)

jaomul said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I glad you found the multitude of links I provided you useful.
> ...



Actually, it's common forum etiquette to do a google search before asking a questions. And, surprise surprise, adding a ",forum" to the end of your google search will bring up a bunch of threads on the subject form forums all over the interwebs.  

TAAAAA DAAAAA: https://www.google.com/search?sugexp=chrome,mod=9&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=Is+a+HD+tv+as+good+as+a+monitor+for+editing+Photographs%3F%2C+forum


----------



## jaomul (May 18, 2012)

Well that  ",forum" is nice to know thanks. I guess forums are redundant now unless your clever enough to come up with a question that has never been asked on one


----------



## Destin (May 18, 2012)

jaomul said:


> Well that  ",forum" is nice to know thanks. I guess forums are redundant now unless your clever enough to come up with a question that has never been asked on one



Believe it or not, there are alot of questions I've had to ask that I couldn't find answers to online. Specific problems I had with gear, etc. Honestly though, this forum is best for entertainment value, and getting C&C on your images. Technical questions can and will be answered, but it's faster to google it most of the time unless it's something really specific.


----------

